# A Nov baby at the farm!



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

This morning Jesus and Miquel discovered a buckskin foal by one of my Part bred arabian mares at my families farm.
He is a colt and I will go see him tomorrow.
There are no intact males there and no dilute horses on the property.
This was not a planned breeding and I have no idea what stallion is the sire.
The farm is over 3000 acres but I do not know of any horses that joined the herd, or any neighbors that have intact males.
The mare is 7/8th arabian but the foal cannot be registered since the mare is not full blood and the sire has to be dilute to throw a buckskin.
Star has not been on the property for over a year and Sam has never set foot there.
Cassuis is a bay and was there for a month but since the mare is also bay I dont think a buckskin is possible. The mare is Arabian and TB . Cassius parents are black and liver chestnut.
I am hoping that the stallion was conformationally correct and that the foal is too. Shalom


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Well that's certainly a mystery Donald. You'll have to keep us updated..
Any wild herds running about?? 
Hope he's healthy and well formed. His color will help him find a new person.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Hmmm…….Well congrats! Pics please? And just out of curiosity-I am assuming there are more mares in with this one? Perhaps there are more coming?


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Could it be a Mustang?


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Ofergawdsake! I'm with franknbeans... how many other mares are out there? Hopefully she was the only one cycling in Dec last year..

TAKE YOUR CAMERA! Kctop can upload the pics.. lol


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Subbing ... nothing like a nice little mystery to solve and, as ever, I am hopeful of pictures being posted.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Kaifa is in a herd of 12 other mares. I am praying she is the only surprise I have.
Most of the other mares are in their mid 20's to early thirties. 
Kaifa's dam is 17 hands and the other mares are bred to Sam or Cassius..... I hope.
Star could not get Kaifas dam in foal due to her hieght so I hope what ever jumped the fence was not able to successfully bred her either. Shalom


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

subbing for pics and because that's really interesting...... immaculate conception much ;-) j/k


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

anndankev said:


> Could it be a Mustang?


I highly doubt this is a mustang. There are no wild horses within a thousand miles and I dont know of any neighbors that have adopted any mustangs. A mustang of spanish type I would be very pleased with, but it is highly unlikely. Shalom


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

dbarabians said:


> This morning Jesus and Miquel discovered a buckskin foal by one of my Part bred arabian mares at my families farm.
> He is a colt and I will go see him tomorrow.
> There are no intact males there and no dilute horses on the property.
> This was not a planned breeding and I have no idea what stallion is the sire.
> ...


Call ABRA at (530)223-1420. You might be able to color register him with them. Not sure since the sire is unknown, but since he'll be gelded, it might be worth a phone call.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I have reduced my herd from 33 to 28.
Now I have 29. anyone one in need of a buckskin gelding? I will make you a very very good deal..... shippiing included. Shalom Donald


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Could a neighbor have a proud cut gelding running loose? Or had a colt gelded and he got out before his swimmers died off?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

dbarabians said:


> I have reduced my herd from 33 to 28.
> Now I have 29. anyone one in need of a buckskin gelding? I will make you a very very good deal..... shippiing included. Shalom Donald


You're a mean one, Donald. :lol: I love my boy, but a buckskin gelding is my absolute dream horse. And Texas isn't too far from AZ. Ugh.

Can't wait to see pics of the handsome little fella.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Do you know that he is really buckskin? or could he be light bay ?? Just thinking out loud.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Jesus and Miguel have been around horses all their lives. 
I do not doubt there knowledge of about the colours of horses.
However could a dark bay and a blood bay produce a light bay?
the dam looks like a black horse and Cassius is a blood bay. How light can a bay be?
Jesus has a buttermilk buckskin and Miguel owns a sooty buckskin mare.
Cassius was never out of Stars pasture when he was at the farm. Miquel and Jesus would have informed me if her was. Ricardo has a perlino Azteca stallion but he is over 3 miles away and has not been out of his pen. Shalom


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

dbarabians said:


> I have reduced my herd from 33 to 28.
> Now I have 29. anyone one in need of a buckskin gelding? I will make you a very very good deal..... shippiing included. Shalom Donald


Me, oh me!! But wherever you are (AZ or TX?) its too far from my place :/

But since mares are pregnant for almost a year, what stallions were around a year ago?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> You're a mean one, Donald. :lol: I love my boy, but a buckskin gelding is my absolute dream horse. And Texas isn't too far from AZ. Ugh.
> 
> Can't wait to see pics of the handsome little fella.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Dont worry about distance. I want all my foals to have a good home. Since I probably cant register this foal outside of a colour registry you might have a very good deal on a nice foal . good home being the determining factor on his price. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Roman said:


> Me, oh me!! But wherever you are (AZ or TX?) its too far from my place :/
> 
> But since mares are pregnant for almost a year, what stallions were around a year ago?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Roman you are not too far for a very very cheap foal. If Drafty is not interested of course. Gotta take care of my HF friends that have my back. Just saying. Shalom


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow, that's a shock! I LOVE buckskins but want a gaited horse this time around....(you know the old age thing :?)!

But hey, at this point we don't know, maybe the little fella is gaited!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh, Donald, how you tempt me! I just simply can't afford a second horse right now. :-( If I could, you and I, sir, would be having a serious talk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for the number Dreamcatcher. I might need that when I breed one of my black mares to your boy. I have 3 that I am considering along with a chestnut so I will have a buckskin and a palomino for 2016. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Oh, Donald, how you tempt me! I just simply can't afford a second horse right now. :-( If I could, you and I, sir, would be having a serious talk.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My friend horses are my hobby and if and when you want a half arabian or a purebred I WILL make you a deal.
I want the buyers of my foals to enjoy their affordable versatile horses.
I dont breed 10,000 $ yearlings. I want my foals to go to homes that love and cherish them instead of having to recoup their purchase price. Shalom


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Hmmm......buckskin.....gelding.....daddy maybe Azteca........hmmmm....... the only way I could refuse this would be very horrible pictures..........hmmm..........just saying....;-)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

dbarabians said:


> Thanks for the number Dreamcatcher. I might need that when I breed one of my black mares to your boy. I have 3 that I am considering along with a chestnut so I will have a buckskin and a palomino for 2016. Shalom


No blacks if you want buckskins DB. Skippy has no agouti so you want to send me BAYS in order to get buckskins. Otherwise you'll get sooty blacks, which is very pretty but not buckskins.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh you are so mean XD! give me 6 months and i might take you up on that offer... now to convince the fiance that having 4 horses would be a good idea (yeah not happening too soon  ) I may have a sister inlaw that might be interested in a foal that her kids can grow up with like she did with her mare. BUT no one can do anything without pics XD!!!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

i do not need another horse.
i do not need another horse.
i do not need another horse.
i do not need another horse.
i need a job. i need a job. i need a job.
i do not need another horse.
i do not need another horse.
i do not need another horse.

so glad im still in Hawaii and not TX lolol


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Can I has? Though shipping would be WAY too expensive..


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Pictures~? :>


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Zexious said:


> Pictures~? :>


*taps foot*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I want pictures!
And if no one else takes him..I'll even come pick him up! lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Pictures! If you're going to get an unplanned foal with a mystery parent, at least you have the good fortune to get one that is flashy enough to have curb appeal. What was she doing cycling so late in the year anyway!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Pictures?? Pfffffft .. do y'all know dba?


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Yes, but dba has _friends_. Friends who know how to use cameras and USB cords and uploads. :lol:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

texasgal said:


> Pictures?? Pfffffft .. do y'all know dba?


Y'all notice that I haven't even mentioned pics? I remember how long it took to get pics of the foals he EXPECTED to get. I figure this ought to be good for teasin' us until mid July 2017! :lol::shock:


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Ladies I still have to drive 68 miles one way, walk at least a mile to the pasture they are on and take the **** picture...... then come back. Shalom


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

dbarabians said:


> Ladies I still have to drive 68 miles one way, walk at least a mile to the pasture they are on and take the **** picture...... then come back. Shalom


Better get moving then, before the angry hoards hunt you down for a picture. :lol:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

dbarabians said:


> Ladies I still have to drive 68 miles one way, walk at least a mile to the pasture they are on and take the **** picture...... then come back. Shalom


HEEE HEEE! This is just SUCH payback for all the times you've made your pokes at me for gelding Cloney. :lol: Best you get to steppin'............


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Its all over the FB page too so you KNOW were gonna hound you till we get em haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Lucky you're in a warm climate. If that were here, this story would have a very different ending. 

Is it possible that the mare escaped and went to the neighbors?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Too bad I'm not still in Tx. I'd love a buckskin. Gotta find out what is happening with my QHs here first before even thinking of adding any more. Looking forward to pics and seeing if the mystery is solved.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'm considering removing DB's threads on the grounds of mental cruelty when he gets us interested in things like foals and then doesn't supply any photos
Of course the photos will make us even more wanting to have this baby....


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

such a tease. What lineage are you horses ? just curious. I need another horse like I need another surgery.. lol


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Dba, you could always bring him (or ship him!) to my place, let me take some pictures to upload here and just conveniently forget about him! ;-) :lol:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Incitatus32 said:


> Dba, you could always bring him (or ship him!) to my place, let me take some pictures to upload here and just conveniently forget about him! ;-) :lol:


LOL! Inci, don't tempt him!:lol:


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Like eveyone, I'm chomping at the bit for pictures. Hope all goes well with the little guy. Ahab really wants a little brother...


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> LOL! Inci, don't tempt him!:lol:


Haha help me Dreamcatcher! :lol: my friends/family would MURDER me! I don't know what I'm saying anymore haha

"I do NOT need another baby." 
"I do NOT need another baby." 
"I do NOT need another baby....."


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I am back and this is a huge foal. My guess is he weighs over 120. I thought 130 but that would be a very very large foal and I dont know if drafts are born that large. He does appear to be buckskin but he is also a little muddy from the wintry weather we are having.
He does appear to be correct I could not see any obvious faults. I lead him almost 1/2 a mile back to the farm house and mother and son along with two other frighteningly fat mares are in Stars old pen its 3 acres so they have room to get away from each other and 2 walk in sheds to get out of the wind. 
I do have a couple of pictures but they are not very good. It is overcast here.
He is a friendly little fellow and introduced himself to Me Miquel and Jesus much to the concern of his mother.
I hope the other two mares are not in foal. One is a 26 YO and is showing no signs of a bag. 
I have had an older mare foal before but Naftka is not a young 26 so I am concerned.
The Vet will be out in a day or two and hopefully he will ease my concerns. 

We rode around looking in pastures to see if we might find the sire. There is a family a mile from our back pasture with a light coloured horse stabled near the road. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

stevenson said:


> such a tease. What lineage are you horses ? just curious. I need another horse like I need another surgery.. lol


The mares arabian ancestry is mostly Polish with multiple lines to Bask and a couple to Alladdin. I think there is some Crabbet also in her pedigree.
Her TB side is goes to Allydar and Raise a Native. 
She is a very athletic mare. One we use for working cattle. Shalom


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

And then he has to be a big boy whose dam has lines I love on both sides. I'm dying over here!! My BF even said that if we could afford him, I could have him. *le sigh*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> And then he has to be a big boy whose dam has lines I love on both sides. I'm dying over here!! My BF even said that if we could afford him, I could have him. *le sigh*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


When he is weaned come and get him. Shalom


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

i keep seeing your name pop up that theres a new post.

and i get excited cuz i think maybe therell be pictures

and theres no pictures :'( lol


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

dbarabians said:


> When he is weaned come and get him. Shalom


How long do I have before he's weaned? :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I am in no hurry to wean any of my foals. I will not wean before 6 months and have waited until 12. Usually around 8-10 months. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Roperchick said:


> i keep seeing your name pop up that theres a new post.
> 
> and i get excited cuz i think maybe therell be pictures
> 
> and theres no pictures :'( lol


Do you really think I will go from internet ****** to internet expert overnight and because a foal was born? LOL 
I find all this technical stuff too impersonal and believe that it is detrimental to the future of our species.
Our communication skills are suffering and far too many people stay connected 24/7 for no good reason.
I took the 10th and 11th photos ever with my phone and do not access the internet with it. I dont text and am not a fan of it. 
However I do need to learn how to take and post pics. I have 10 now 11 horses that need to go to new homes.
I need to get Cassius , Star, and Sam on the internet to promote them.
Now I have vented and Sharpie when you are back in Texas I will make you a good deal on any horse you fancy. Shalom


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Draft foals can weigh in close to or even over 200 lbs if full bred. Our lightest were in the 150 range most in the 180 range. We have big mares though. A cross is more than likely going to be in the 120 - 150 range but dam's size will determine actual size at birth so if a smaller mare then even if draft cross it may not be quite in that range but would be larger than the same mare with a full bred baby.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Okay, who is willing to invade Texas on grounds of getting us foal pictures?


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Dbarabians, snap a few with your phone and upload to photobucket.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Roman said:


> Dbarabians, snap a few with your phone and upload to photobucket.


We just need kctop to help him, it would be less stressful for everyone that way LOL

I am curious as to the results of a vet check on the other mares to see if there are more surprises on the way


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

It is a fact that older mares will often get in foal if they are covered late in the year. September to December. I don't know why but know of a few very late foals from this type of covering.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Dbarabians, I suppose sending us your phone loaded with pics is out of the question. What if we sent you some colored pencils and paper? You could mail the picture to one of us, and we will post it for you. That might be just as good as a photo.

Dying to see what Ahab's baby brother looks like!


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

I too am excited for baby pictures!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I dont know that there will be pictures forthcoming.
I have the results back and he is NH the stallion is HH.
I am researching HYPP and will make my decision on what to do sometime this week.
Any suggestions and advice I would like to here especially from those with NH horses past or present.
As a breeder I am hesitant to pass a problem onto another owner. If being NH meant that he would be asymptomatic I would geld him and give him away. In my years of ownership and breeding I have never sold or given away a horse with health issues or that was dangerous.
The breeder in me says to cut do the right thing and euthanize him.
The horse lovers says give him a chance.
The little guy is so people friendly it makes the decision even harder.
Comments and thoughts on the situation are needed .
Thanks in advance.

The other mares are not with foal. From my conversations with the sire owner he was only missing from their pasture an hour or two.
At least I have some good news. Shalom Donald


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Excuse the typos above. I had some viruses in my computer and after having them removed my computer is highly sensitive and if I am not diligent when typing I can erase whole sentences or the letters I am typing jump all over the page. Sorry Shalom


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I really wish I was in a position to take on another horse. I would take him in a heartbeat, N/H and all. Poor little man.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I would give him a chance, gelded before selling because too many might be tempted to breed just because he is pretty. Watch his diet and reduce the risk that he could have symptoms. Make sure someone is very knowledgable about HYPP and how to care for one before letting them take ownership, nothing hidden as he won't have registration papers with test reults on them. Be totally honest with yourself and any parties interested in giving the young colt a bright happy future and please talk with your neighbors (or have someone do it for you) about their stallion they had basically dumped on them. I had feared that the stallion was given to them because the breeders knew he was H/H 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I have spoken to the sires owners and from what I understand {in Spainish} he has had symptoms of HYPP.
I have suggested they geld him and have offered financial assistance and recommended a vet. I have offered Jesus and Miguel as translators when and if the vet comes. 
When will the colt start to show signs of HYPP and is there something I can do to prevent episodes while he is growing?
Understand that he is at the farm which is 60+ miles north of where I live. He and his dam will be on pasture or a hay diet mostly but she will get plenty of grain while she nurses. My concern is about him eating grain that might be harmful or cause issues with his HYPP.
The breeder in me says to have him PTS.
I want to hear opinions on that. Shalom


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Subbing. What breed is the stud? Hopefully his owners will geld him.

And can I just say that you are what a good breeder SHOULD be? If I'm every in the market for an Arab I know where I'm going.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

nikelodeon79 said:


> Subbing. What breed is the stud? Hopefully his owners will geld him.
> 
> And can I just say that you are what a good breeder SHOULD be? If I'm every in the market for an Arab I know where I'm going.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Most breeders care about their reputation and the future of the foals they raise. Thanks for the compliment and if you ever want an arabian or half arabian contact me. LOL
the sire is a QH not registered due to his HYPP status. The mare is 7/8ths arabian with the other 1/8 being TB. Shalom


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

can you get the baby tested ? this way you will know and not have to play wait and see.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

stevenson said:


> can you get the baby tested ? this way you will know and not have to play wait and see.


Stevenson the foal is NH so at the least a carrier but may be symptomatic. 
That is my concern. Shalom


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I would not have him PTS. Not unless he is showing symptoms. They might start to show up when he is under stress (ex training/weaning). IF he is not showing symptoms now there may be hope for him. If he is a healthy happy horse aside from his N/H status then let him live. as for your rep flat out say it was not a planned breeding. And you do NOT breed for they type or quality of horse. AND that you have taken steps to insure that such a breeding dose NOT happen again. accidents happen.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Dr. Google will be your friend. "HYPP n/h diet" will bring up lots of websites with diet suggestions. 
Low potassium, low stress, an informed vet if anesthesia is necessary. Grain is good, alfalfa is not, 24/7 turnout is important. Medication is also available. It's not too complicated, but it takes an informed new owner.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Dr. Google will be your friend. "HYPP n/h diet" will bring up lots of websites with diet suggestions.
> Low potassium, low stress, an informed vet if anesthesia is necessary. Grain is good, alfalfa is not, 24/7 turnout is important. Medication is also available. It's not too complicated, but it takes an informed new owner.


I have arabians I never ever feed alfalfa. My horses except Cassius and Sam are on 24/7 turnout. Sam because hen is not sound and Cassius only because he is being sent to the trainers.
Thanks for the advice and I have visited the HYPP website and am now a member of the facebook group.
Anesthesia is a last resort but one I will consider.
Thanks deserthorsewoman! Shalom


----------



## jcarpen5 (Oct 4, 2014)

HYPP is unfortunately dominant.NH is afflicted and it's a question of how symptomatic they are. I have seen horses that had intense show careers under saddle that did not have any attacks that were noticeable well into their teens, and young horses that needed put down from it. I think the severity has a range much like epilepsy in humans. Some have a few moments of spacing out, and others need immediate medical attention. It's irresponsible for people to still breed HYPP horses. It's rediculous for some to not consider having a horse that has Impressive in the pedigree out of fear (he is the originator, and at over 1000 foals, seriously changed stock horse breeds) i have had a few horses with Impressive in their family tree and they were all smart, athletic and had enough "try" to do anything asked. As for the stallion that got some Christmas action, it's mind-boggling for him to have gotten past weaning intact and fully functional! The disease could be stopped in its tracks if breeders were responsible, and held responsible for perpetuating HYPP. 

Ok, rant is over 

It's a bum deal the little critter got. I hope he is one of the lucky ones that doesn't display symptoms.

Good luck, I'm sure someone will be more than willing to take him on. Just make sure that they are capable of handling the extra expenses that can come from HYPP and are already knowledgeable about the feeding and care required.
I still would like to see a few pictures! (He should be named, "The Milkmans Son" lol)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Donald, the main things I learned to look for, when I was grooming for the halter trainer, were fasiculations of the skin and no flies around to bother the horse. When they start to fasiculate it looks like when they're trying to discourage a fly. It can be barely noticeable to very intense and depending on how affected the horse is, can go right on up to full body seizures. We kept a bottle of Karo Corn Syrup in the grooming area and a big oral syringe. When I saw those fasiculations, if I determined that they were not due to flies, I would draw up 30 cc of Karo and feed it to them. If that stopped the problem, good, if not the I drew up another 30 cc. If that still didn't stop the problem or it got worse, I called the vet. 

All this was back in 2004, before they stopped registering HH foals in 2007, so some of those stallions were HH. I know the one that fell on me was HH and very severely affected. Would have been nice to know that BEFORE he seized up on me, but she just assumed I knew all about HYPP, never thought about the fact that all I knew was Arabs. 

If that little foal is healthy and happy, and you don't see symptoms I'd geld him and give him away. Grade, N/H, even if he is a fancy color and cute as all get out, he won't bring much if you try to sell him. I'd disclose everything about him and make sure whoever takes him is educated about HYPP and I wouldn't worry about it. I hope the neighbors go ahead and geld that stallion.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Thanks again everyone.
I am thankful for all the advice I have received. I am in no hurry to make a decision.
The vet suggested that he be put down. He has seen some very severe cases horses and humans injured some severely. Shalom


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Obviously not breeding stock, but I'm not sure NH is a condition warranting humane euthanasia without further consideration either. Unfortunately, my understanding is that it comes down to the individual horse. Some NH will be affected severely or frequently enough even with a proper diet and lifestyle for a horse (grassy hay and turnout) that it negatively impacts their usefulness or quality of life. Others will be rarely or mildly enough affected that they can function as perfectly capable pleasure horses. Not ideal perhaps, but no worse than many other conformation, attitude or training faults that are common in the horse world. I wish I could find some percentages to lay some odds for you.

Tough call. I'd be inclined to say give him a chance since you're just about guaranteed to be able to find a knowledgeable home willing to take on the risk and responsibility, especially with his color. But then again, I am a big softie. I could barely give away the babies (and couldn't sterilize the eggs) when my budgies (aka parakeets) decided to reproduce while I was away for two weeks! I'd never make it as a breeder. Either way is a reasonable choice IMO.

I'm glad none of your other mares are pregnant by that stud.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

First I was gonna send you a link to buy a cheap Nikon COOLPIX at WM (~$55.00/bundle.)
SOOOO sorry to hear about the HYPP. DD was asking me about this and to hear that it is the same disease from "Impressive" inbred foals makes me wanna scream. =/
_I am *sorry *to agree that he should be euthanized._ I wish that they would also euthanize his sire, too.
My prayers are with you today. **hugs and prayers sent**


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

This thread has me somewhat angry as well. How is it that a group of caring, educated, dedicated horse people is sitting here debating euthanasia for a NH foal, whereas some people in the horse world think that it is perfectly acceptable to BREED not only NH carriers but HH horses as well!? So frustrating. /tangent


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Sharpie said:


> This thread has me somewhat angry as well. How is it that a group of caring, educated, dedicated horse people is sitting here debating euthanasia for a NH foal, whereas some people in the horse world think that it is perfectly acceptable to BREED not only NH carriers but HH horses as well!? So frustrating. /tangent


What gets me are the stallion's original owners/breeders. Above and beyond the whole breeding N/H and H/H horses, they had to have known he was H/H. Yet, they dumped this stud on some poor, unsuspecting people who only saw a pretty color (and possibly a way to make money by standing him).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

It angers me that the original breeders of the stallion gave him away, knowing he was HH, and didn't geld him first. I don't hold with breeding N/H stock, never mind H/H, but if you're deep in the halter world, it's what they do and like. So if you're going to gamble, at LEAST man up and do the right thing and geld the horse so he can't be used to reproduce. Instead they tried to turf him off on someone they thought wasn't educated enough to know what kind of trouble he'd be buying. When that didn't work, they turfed him to some folks who a)never heard of HYPP and b) Don't speak enough English to learn about it once they hear about it. What a dirty deed that was! 

If the foal is severely affected, I don't disagree with euthanizing him. From having worked with many horses that were affected, from mild to severe, I would not pass on a foal with severe issues from the disease. These horses are bred big, grow big and if they fall on you, at the very least it HURTS and leaves a lot of bumps and bruises. Worst case scenario, it could kill you without ever meaning to do it. The stallion who fell on me was over 16 hh and weighed around 1650 lbs. That was enough to almost put me off QHs and Paints forever. 

Heck Skippy, my stallion, isn't 16 hh yet and weighs over 1300 lbs and he's N/N! These Impressive bred horses are just BIG all over.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Very sorry to hear of this situation. I myself do not have any experience with HYPP, but have heard that N/H horses can live normal, healthy lives with the appropriate diet. 

As for the ethics behind breeding N/H or H/H horses, it does bug me. You hear all the time how the horse market is flooded with perfectly healthy, sound horses and yet there are people who know the resulting foal can end up with a lifelong health condition. I don't think it will stop until the breeding associations disallow these horses in the show ring.

I would keep the little guy. You may be able to find a good home for him. If it would give you some peace of mind, have a buy-back or in this case "give-back" clause in the event they have to find another home for him. That way you'll always know that whoever takes him will be aware of his HYPP status.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I am almost certain to allow him to grow and see what happens.
The information from here and NDappy sent me as well as on the internet has assured me he has a good chance of being healthy and not a risk to his handlers.
Thanks for the advice and comments. Anyone have anything else post away. Shalom


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I vote to give him a chance.

ANY horse can fall with you. I had my Fox Trotter mare trip and fall with me last December while I was riding her. We both went down and I tumbled over her head. Luckily we were both unhurt. But ANY horse can do that. 

Now a horse with major symptoms I would not be riding. But we don't know if that's this colt's fate yet. He may be just fine. I say geld him and give him a chance. Then you know he's not going to pass it on and he might make a lovely horse for someone.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I vote give him a chance. My boss one time had a duo of hypp horses come through (different breedings). You wouldn't have know they had hypp, never showed any symptoms. One did show mild symptoms later in life but never anything severe. The one who never showed any symptoms at all in his life was an excellent trail mount for his owner, the other was a nice cart horse.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry you are faced with this painful situation, but I am rejoicing to hear that things may be looking up for the little guy. I'm really pulling for him, for whatever it is worth. He sounds so beautiful! I know you are not close to him, but please continue to keep us updated on his progress as much as you can. I am in love with this little guy, and Ahab is too: (he just doesn't know it yet).


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Any new word on your little November love child? I am hoping that no news is good news.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Captain Evil said:


> Any new word on your little November love child? I am hoping that no news is good news.


Tito is doing well and the sires owners have inquired about having their stallion gelded. They also want to buy Tito.
they have offered to take the mare and foal until he is weaned. Then return the mare. I will not send the mare to them until the stallion is gelded if the deal goes through.
First they must understand what HYPP is and how to care for an NH colt that might show symptoms.
I am considering their offer. Shalom Donald


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Donald,

You can and should feel very good about how you are handling this, and what you have done to educate your neighbors. Including the manner in which you are carrying it out.

I feel it would be great to have Tito go to them, it would fulfill their probable goal of having offspring from the stallion. Of course Tito should also be gelded before going to them.

Yours Truly,
Ann


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

That's a tough one. Are they prepared to care for 2 HYPP+ horses? Finding the right feed can might not be costly, but could turn out to be labour intensive.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I'll expand a bit on what I mean. In my area, because the cattle industry is the largest consumer of hay, it usually takes a little more work to find a grass hay and even so, you will be pressed to find grass hay that has no alfalfa mixed in. From what I understand, alfalfa is not good for HYPP + horses. If it's easy enough to find the right kind of diet where you are, then I say let them have him. If it is going to be a lot of work to find the proper feed, maybe the one they already have is enough.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Just to add to what anndankev said, make sure the colt is gelded as part of the deal. The neighbors already planned on breeding with an unpapered stallion, they could be wanting to do the same with a young colt who only has a 50% chance of passing on HYPP instead of the 100% chance that the sire has. Not uncommon for unpapered stallions to stand at stud to the public, especially if they have color, conformation and a great disposition. The problem is that this is one of those cases where a grade cross carries a dominant genetic disease which makes them unfit for breeding even if many disagree about the bad rap HYPP gets that destroys a horse's value in performance/pleasure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

All my hay produced at the farm and locally does not have alfalfa in it. Our hay is coastal mixed with native grasses. so I dont think finding grass hay is going to be a problem.
I would give them Tito but am concerned about his future with HYPP. 
Theses are nice people and their horses and cattle are well cared for. They just were not prepared to house a stallion. However since they have owned the stallion he has not had very many issues with HYPP if any. He is on pasture and hay only they have stopped feeding him grain.

thanks for your comments and suggestions. I consider each and every one of your comments and I am grateful for your concern . Shalom Donald


----------

